# A Wish for DLNA/UPnP Compatibility



## treaty

I know DLNA compatibility has been a topic of discussion here... and I don't know if anyone even reads the suggestion forum here or not... but com on TIVO:

Have a vision... Rule the living room of the future and open up to DLNA!


----------



## lrhorer

I suspect they would lose their CableCard certification if they tried.


----------



## classicsat

I don't think they would, unless it could be proven a trojan or something could be loaded, butt hat could be done now.

I think possibly the TiVo hardware isn't flexible enough to play the sort of media formats a DLNA server may serve.


----------



## lrhorer

Oh, actually, I was taking the OP's meaning to be to allow the TiVo to be a server, not a client. I think CableLabs would have a cow over the idea of the TiVo being a uPNP or DLNA server. Making the TiVo a client is a bit different, but they still might object, even so.


----------



## treaty

Yes, to clarify I meant make it a client... more valuable as a client than a server I believe. And regarding cablecard certification... I wouldn't imagine they would have a problem with making the tivo box a client... and does it really matter? Hasn't the whole cablecard thing been a flop for the most part?


----------



## wmcbrine

treaty said:


> Hasn't the whole cablecard thing been a flop for the most part?


Um... no. It's a pain in the ass, but it's pretty essential to the S3/HD.


----------



## lrhorer

'Essential to all CATV facing devices moving forward. Separable security is the law, and integrated security is only grandfathered for a very few systems, so unless one intends only to employ OTA or go with a satellite provider, CableCards are the only solution, period, even on CATV company provided STBs and DVRs.


----------



## lrhorer

treaty said:


> Yes, to clarify I meant make it a client... more valuable as a client than a server I believe.


'Certainly not to me. The main interest I would have would be for the TiVo to act as a server. Of course, as I already mentioned, this seems unlikely.



treaty said:


> And regarding cablecard certification... I wouldn't imagine they would have a problem with making the tivo box a client


CableLabs has a way of boggling the imagination, but certifying a client is much more likely than certifying a server, yes.



treaty said:


> ... and does it really matter? Hasn't the whole cablecard thing been a flop for the most part?


More than 6.2 million CableCards deployed in less than a year is a flop? You'll have to explain that one to me.


----------



## shinnl

I vote for UPnP Client capabilities.


----------



## treaty

lrhorer said:


> 'Certainly not to me. The main interest I would have would be for the TiVo to act as a server. Of course, as I already mentioned, this seems unlikely.


I don't get that, seems where DLNA is concerned, other devices would be much better servers... consider a NAS device: Low power consumption, always on, easily expandable, serves up content to all devices. This is an ideal DLNA server. The Tivo is a client - it reads my media files and puts them on the TV. I'd just like it to be able to play better with the DLNA standard in those regards.



lrhorer said:


> 'More than 6.2 million CableCards deployed in less than a year is a flop? You'll have to explain that one to me.


I'm not denying that cable card is the only game in town... if you want HD content and you (like me) can't live without your Tivo - you have no choice... I only know what I've read:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CableCARD#Issues_with_CableCARDs


----------



## rjcrum

Count me in for a TiVo as a UPNP A/V client. I have an Audiotron digital music player that plays my music library directly from my NAS, and it's great. Don't have to worry about the PC being on.

I'm looking at a new NAS, the HP Media Vault, and it has a built-in UPNP A/V DLNA server that streams audio and video.  I would LOVE to put video clips on the NAS and have the TiVo play them directly....with no PC involved

TiVo? Pretty please?

Bob


----------



## bdoyledimou

a bump to reserect this request..

If given the option to spend $199 on either a DLNA extender device, or $199 on a new TIVO, i would go with the new Tivo, IF it had this feature on top of the other inherent Tivo features.

As it is now, i am more inclined to spend that $199 on a new xbox 360, and use it's feature set, which ends up limiting my experience with the TIVO, and directs my attention elsewhere..

While the Tivo Desktop service is "ok" it just lacks the flexibility and features of a DLNA Server choice..(such as transcoding and RSS Feed support)


----------



## langsbr

I'm curious, what is the point of needing the DLNA server? Doesn't pytivo take care of all the transcoding you'd need? I've yet to come across a video that hasn't worked for me.


----------



## classicsat

The point is not having to use PyTiVo, especially if you are running a DLNA server already.


----------



## magnus

DLNA works perfectly with a PS3. I have a network drive that shows up on the PS3 and I can play almost any file type I have on it. And yes, it would be great if Tivo had this feature.


----------



## lrhorer

bdoyledimou said:


> While the Tivo Desktop service is "ok"


'Not if you ask me, it isn't. TDT sucks rocks. Galleon and pyTivo blow TDT away so badly it isn't even funny.



bdoyledimou said:


> it just lacks the flexibility and features of a DLNA Server choice..(such as transcoding and RSS Feed support)


Whihc Galleon and pyTivo have, plus a ton of other features that leave TDT in the dust.


----------



## magnus

I've only recently started to have problems with it. For some reason my TDT does sees my S2 but won't allow me to connect to it to see any of the recording. It also will not find my THD but has no problems with my S3.



lrhorer said:


> 'Not if you ask me, it isn't. TDT sucks rocks. Galleon and pyTivo blow TDT away so badly it isn't even funny.
> 
> Whihc Galleon and pyTivo have, plus a ton of other features that leave TDT in the dust.


----------

